# 2018 Turkey Derby



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

Here are some podium shots from the Turkey Derby.

NSC Sportsman









Open Competition









SK Modifieds









Jalopy









Race results will be posted on the HOCOC Weebly site soon.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That #2 Porsche looks awesome even if it finished in 3rd place. :cheers2:


----------

